# A metal core "chasing dragon" slingshot from China



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

We always need another slingshot in our collection, right? 

Well, this particular "chasing dragon" model I purchased from Piao Yu (Aliexpress) caught my eye because of its general sturdy design and its beautifully made metal core grip. The core itself is stainless steel, and brass pins connect the outer wood sections with the metal core. The surface treatment of the wood, core, and pins is stunning.

The stainless steel fork section (42 mm inner fork width, fork tips width 22 mm) is screwed directly into the metal core, as opposed to the threaded screw insert seen on other similar versions with wood grips.

Flat bands are attached by the meanwhile well accustomed clamp and screw system seen on many Chinese slingshots.

At 297 grams, it has what it needs to be extremely steady in the holding hand, and efficiently reduces movement after the pouch has been released. Very pleasant indeed.

Moreover, it comes with a fiber optic sight that incorporates a water level, as well as a red laser beam that probably pumps out 5 mw, i.e. you will see the red laser dot at several 100 yards in the dark, so keep it away from the eyes at all times. I have yet to shoot with laser "guided" assistance.

This is a precision engineered slingshot I can recommend to anyone seeking a heavier frame for a pinch grip model made of noble materials.

See here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000918102756.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.454a33caAHsZn9

Piao Yu is a very reliable seller, so no problems there: my shipment arrived very well packed just after 3 weeks in spite of all the problems linked to international goods transport in the present context..

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice looking frame, particularly at that price point A the edges where the pinch grip is are the edges sharp at all? Thanks.

Charles


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The edges are smooth, there must have been good quality control at the factory.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Have you been using the sights and if so, how do you like them? Thanks.

Charles


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I have several stainless steel Chinese slingshots with fiber optic sights, and find this combination excellent to achieve very tight groups at 10 yards. The included laser beam on my latest top notch frame from China is a bit of a gadget in my opinion, more a toy for "Star Wars" enthusiasts.

That said, the key issue is having a very steady arm and a consistent anchor point while aiming, which can also be done by using the upper angle edge of the top fork limb: sights are not absolutely essential, but they do help in my opinion.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I have several stainless steel Chinese slingshots with fiber optic sights, and find this combination excellent to achieve very tight groups at 10 yards. The included laser beam on my latest top notch frame from China is a bit of a gadget in my opinion, more a toy for "Star Wars" enthusiasts.
> 
> That said, the key issue is having a very steady arm and a consistent anchor point while aiming, which can also be done by using the upper angle edge of the top fork limb: sights are not absolutely essential, but they do help in my opinion.


Thanks for the feedback. I briefly used a laser for bow fishing and it was accurate, but really delicate so I went back to instinctive shooting. I may have to get one of these Chinese frames and see how it works for me. Using the fork tip is working ok for me now.

Charles


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I shoot a simular yoke as this. I modified mine with a different site. I wrapped my pinch grip with padding and a CA finish.

Does this yoke come off.

I made several different types of handles for mine, This way I can shot the same yoke and not feel like im just shooting the same slingshot.

I have shot tubes from the clamp system with a lot of success.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just a chime in Charles, I love the fiber optics they draw my eye and it really helps me to get the frame lined up straight and on target. I definitely find them helpful but also agree that a steady arm and good Anchor Point are always going to beat out anything else you can add to a slingshot. I have the D1 from slingshooting.com and it is an awesome set up.

Vince
Cheers


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I bought a similar one recently. Shape looks identical but mine didn't come with the laser (think I'm okay with that). That said I love it. Fits in my hand really well. Considering the price I was half expecting a piece of cheap junk to show up in the mail box, but mine is well engineered, solid, nicely finished, and satisfying to hold and shoot all around. I have tried the sight and find it works well, although I have taken it back off to try and be more of a natural purist. While I really enjoy some of the mainstream frames I have purchased from the well known makers, I am glad I tossed a few dollars at Alibaba and got this in return. I think the only shortcoming is that it is a clamps only frame that bands can't be tied to- at least not that I have figured out (bands need to be cut to exact length). I have tried several different newer frames with clips, and while they are cool and convenient, I have found that I actually prefer tying the bands on and the flexibility in length adjustment that comes with that. But overall love mine.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I got a very similar one recently, same sight / level. Body is solid and heavy, fits the hand well. Feels great. Sounds like many like the sights but I find them distracting, especially the largish level over the smallish sight. Solid all around. Probably won't make my top three but do give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

All that and only $22? Man ,that's a deal!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Yeah, the prices on the Chinese ones are amazing, bordering on unreal. As in unrealistic. I think part of the wonky shipping system we have where shipping on items from China to US can be cheaper than shipping things within the US. Have pondered giving the Chinese ones away to good homes since they are nice but I just don't use them much. And it's a shame for good things to not be used. However, not sure I can ship them for as little as people can buy them new. Maybe not in the US and certainly not overseas.


----------

